

International Children's Digital Library - singold
http://en.childrenslibrary.org/index.shtml

======
userbinator
I was expecting this to require some sort of proprietary software and/or DRM
or be a heavy JS web app, but was pleasantly surprised to see it's a simple
layout using images for the page contents and works great with JS off.

The only things that would make it better are more descriptive URLs, cropping
out the edges of some of the scans, and maybe an OCR'd PDF to download, but
this is already _much nicer_ than many other official "digital libraries" I've
seen.

